# How's My Mane Pulling?



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

looks good!
If its going to be plaited i'd say its a bit short, otherwise its very neat!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Oops I did forget to mention that, I do pull it quite a bit shorter than the ideal because it grows so fast and I am so lazy! =P
Thank you though! =)


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

its good very neat i can never do it :s


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

That is an excellent mane pull  
Most people end up with longer hairs near the poll and getting shorter as they head towards the withers, but yours is all one length - looks great!


----------



## TroubledTB (Jun 26, 2009)

Oy, I would hate to braid your horse, all that hair and a long neck, reminds me of Simply Henry, a horse no one wanted on their list. On the plus it "looks" good, but from a braiders perspective a good mane pull "feels" good. If you run your hand through the mane section by section do you notice thicker and thinner spots? These usually occur at the top of the poll area, getting thicker as you go down and then thinner again, but all manes are different. When you pull next time make sure you are running your hands through the mane over and over again and make the thickness as even as possible throughout. You did a very nice job and I don't want to discourage your lovely work, but you could save yourself some bucks and make a braider happy if you learn this tecnique. Sometimes people don't understand why they have to pay for a pull on a horse thats mane looks fine. But if it is uneven or too thick even if its short, you can't braid it, or you don't want to see the results of trying too, so I know you said your not showing, but if you do you might want to keep this in mind. This might mean scissoring up (not across) to shorten thin areas and really pullng on thick areas to make a uniform mane.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Looks good!!


----------



## HLSxsj (Aug 25, 2009)

Looks good to me. A lot better than I can do!


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

it looks great, i wouldnt even dare touching my horse's mane, id probubly wreck it haha


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Looks great!!

But wait - you can PAY people to do that????? Who are they and where do I find one LOL!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone! =D

And thank you TroubledTB, I will definitely keep that in mind. I do notice that it is a whole lot thicker in the middle and I can see the difference when I do it all the same so I try to do more cutting rather than pulling in the thinner areas, but it hadn't even occured to me that I could go even further with that to make it more uniform, or that it would have an effect on the braiding. I'll definitely work harder at that =)


----------



## jensand305 (Apr 13, 2009)

ok i see what the end result is of pulling but what is it exactly. ive never heard of it. how do you do it?


----------



## barebackcowgirl99 (May 27, 2009)

it looks very neat, i wish i could pull amne like that ............
well done


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

jensand305:
well I'm no professional as I'm relatively new to it myself, but I'll tell you what I know

In many disciplines (hunter, jumping, dressage, western pleasure for example) manes are pulled short and braided or banded for competition, I believe the original purpose being to keep the mane out of the way of the rider's hands, which as you can imagine it does. Manes are pulled to a specific length to be put into button braids:










or to be banded, as seen in western pleasure:










the mane has to be pulled to be braided or banded properly for showing
but you may just pull a horse's mane if you like the look of it that way, like I do with my guy right now since we aren't showing in anything anytime soon =)

to pull a mane, you cut it to just a bit longer than the desired length (preferably with thinning shears) and literally pull out longer pieces of the mane, as shown in this video: 



 
it can be done with a pulling comb, or by hand. that's just a matter of preference. you just basically do the same thing as shown in the video, but with your hands.

mane pulling usually does not bother horses as they're pretty tough in that area, but it does bother some horses. in those cases, rather than actually pulling the hairs out, you go through the same process but with a razor specifically designed for this purpose. you go through the same process of collecting the unwanted hairs, but instead of pulling them you just cut them with the razor. the solocomb seems best for this:










it works as a normal comb, so you brush through it and back-comb it to collect the hairs, but at the same time that you would normally pull the hairs out, you squeeze the lever there in the handle and a blade comes down and cuts the hairs. pretty handy I can imagine =)


anyway..enough about that. I'm nothing if not informational =P


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

barebackcowgirl99:
thanks so much =D I'm way obsessive about it haha when I'm in a hurry I don't even look at his mane because I always seem to find something that could be touched up somewhere and if I saw it it would drive me crazy xD
which is basically why I needed to post this here..it simply must be perfect =P


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

looks good! just a little suggestion  to help save LOTS of time and strain on you and your horse try using thinning shears! it works wonderfully and so much easier than pulling. Also, it looks a lot neater!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

i don't know if this is just a US thing but your horses mane is on the wrong side  with that said it looks AMAZING! Can you come do my horses?


----------



## mandersloveshorses (Sep 30, 2009)

looks great!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

kchfuller said:


> i don't know if this is just a US thing but your horses mane is on the wrong side  with that said it looks AMAZING! Can you come do my horses?


yeah for some reason both of my horses just happened to come with them on the wrong side haha I probably should switch Kainne's at least, but I've been a bit lazy. I probably should work on doing that sometime..I do have a sleazy somewhere that could help me with that..hmm..new project for me? =P
well thanks so much! =D I totally would. I actually really enjoy doing it, I get weird about making things all tidy and perfect xD


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Amazing! im Awful at pulling manes! i pull oscars dead short too! lol


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That looks really good!  Really really neat, I like it!


----------



## jensand305 (Apr 13, 2009)

i didnt realize horses manes had wrong and right sides, i always just thought it was whatever way it grew. hmm learn something new every day


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah they do just naturally grow on one side or the other but for some reason people decided that they need to be on one specific side xD I've always thought that it was kind of a silly idea but oh well


----------



## jensand305 (Apr 13, 2009)

yeah kinda takes away from their uniquness, well my boys mane is on the right, acceptable side, not that im showing so i dont really care  sry off topic


----------



## averyhmko (Feb 4, 2013)

Looks great, your horse is gorg.


----------

